# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الحنين اليهـــــا

## هشام احمدموسى

*الحنين اليهـــــا

كل شيئ
 وأغلى شيء.. 
 وأجمل شيء .. 
 وأقسى شيء .. 
 وأروع شيء .. 
 يأخذني  الحنين  إليك

 عندما اتخذ قرار النسيان
 وأنفذ خطواته بدقة متناهية
 وأختبر نفسي عند كل ذكرى
 فلا انجح .. ولاأنساك
 عندها ... أتذكرك


 فيأخذني  الحنين  إليك
 عندما أحصي سنوات عمري
 وأكتشف انك كنت اصدق مراحلي
 وانك كنت اجمل سنواتي
 وأن العمر الذي كان معك لن يتكرر
 عندها ... أتذكرك
 فيأخذني  الحنين  إليك

 عندما أبدا حكاية جديدة
 وأحاول عابث أن انساكِ
 وأشعر أن لا رغبة لي في أي جديد
 وأستشعرك تتضخم بي عند كل بداية
 عندها ... أتذكرك
 فيأخذني  الحنين  إليك

 عندما أقرأ رسائلك
 وأتنفس الصدق بين حروفك
 وأشم رائحة قلبك بين الأوراق
 ويطل شوقك الي من بين السطور
 وأناديك بصوت قلبي
 عندها ... أتذكرك

 فيأخذني  الحنين  إليك

 عندما تشتد بي رياح الحزن
 أبحث عن بقعة أرض تحتويني
 بقعة أرض أتنفس الفرح فوقها
 عندها ... أتذكرك
 فيأخذني  الحنين  إليك

 عندما أجلس وحدي
 أقلب كتاب العمر
 وأتجول في صفحات الأمس
 وأقرأ سطور ذكرياتنا 
 عندها ... أتذكرك


 فيأخذني  الحنين  إليك


*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*    حنننننننننننننننننننننننين 
            يااااااااااا ليل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اقابلك وكلي حنيه  واخاف من نظرتك لي

*

----------


## ابولين

*والحنييييييين البي لية مااااا قدرو
*

----------


## الرايقة

* عندما اتخذ قرار النسيان
 وأنفذ خطواته بدقة متناهية
 وأختبر نفسي عند كل ذكرى
 فلا انجح .. ولاأنساك
 عندها ... أتذكرك
كلام زيييين وحلو الحنين دفقات تاخذنا اليه الي من تسبب في الحنين واصبحت الدنيا من غيره جحيم
سلمت يداااااك هشام

*

----------

